# Berkwerk Union Next Steps



## Endurance (17. November 2004)

Hi Leutchen,

damit es da mal wieder etwas Vorwärts geht habe ich mal ein paar Seiten erstellt. Ist noch nit komplett - aber Ihr werdet 's eh gleich zerreißen   und da kann ich Eure Vorschläge ja noch bei Komplettierungsmaßnahmen umsetzen.   

Also der direkte Link (für JS Benutzer):
Berkwerk Union 

oder MTBike.org 
und sich durchklicken.

Na dann auf zur nächsten Diskussionsrunde...


----------



## wondermike (17. November 2004)

Ich find's auf jeden Fall prima, dass Du die Dinge in die Hand genommen hast. Der nächste Schritt sollte meiner Meinung nach sein, die Inhalte auf die Bergwerk-Union Site zu bringen. Wie sieht's denn eigentlich mit dem Hosting aus, ist das schon geregelt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurance (17. November 2004)

wondermike schrieb:
			
		

> Der nächste Schritt sollte meiner Meinung nach sein, die Inhalte auf die Bergwerk-Union Site zu bringen. Wie sieht's denn eigentlich mit dem Hosting aus, ist das schon geregelt?



Das wollte ich angehen, sobald der Inhalt von allen "abgesegnet" wurde. 

@Fettkloß: 
wie war das nochmals mit dem Hosting, ist da Space dabei (wenn ja wieviel) oder nur die Domain (Visitenkarte).
Momentan könnte ich meinen Space (der leider immer zu knapp ist) noch zum hosten nutzen. Kannst mir ja mal eine PM zusenden.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (17. November 2004)

SUPER !!!


Rocklandbiker


----------



## Endurance (17. November 2004)

Hi Leute,

bin gerade am grübeln wie man die Gallerie so bauen könnte. Möchtet Ihr das so 
1.wild durcheinander wie auf den BW seiten
2. sortiert nach Bike (Faunus TT, PF, FR, ...) + Sonderkategorie dreckisgste und kaputteste Bikes
3. Mit oder ohne Name drunter
4. Gleich große BIlder (ich bin dagegen da ISDN   ) oder als Thumbs (wie groß die Thumbs).
4.1 Großes Bild als Popup auf extra Seite oder "ersetzend"?
5. Wiewiele Bilder max pro seite, hängt nat. von 4. ab?


Ach ja zu den Profilen der Mitglieder:
Was für Daten darf/kann ich vewenden (Vorsicht ich nehm da keine Rücksicht!   ). Schlage vor alle Daten die irgendwie aus dem Forum herauslesbar sind + mir zugesandte...

Hab mal meinen Steckbrief dazugepackt. Ich denke das könnte ein Bereich sein wo sich jeder austoben kann (Bis auf Hintergrund und Titel). Also schickt mir Eure fertigen Steckbriefe zu ich häng Sie dann ins Web...


----------



## carloz (18. November 2004)

btw.: Ich warte immer noch auf Grafiken...

Mhh, also Inhalt is ja gut, aber hatten wir nich gsagt wir halten die page zentral ?
Also ne table als frame gecenterd und dann den Inhalt in tables darein ?!
Oder wie ?
Machen wir für 1 Aufl. oder für 2 ? Oder 3 ? Oder wie ?

WER m8 denn WAS ? Sollten wir vielleicht festhalten.
Also ich stelle mich nur noch für die Grafik Sachen zur Verfügung, aber das is ja eh ned schwer. 
Und auch für evtl. Fotosessions, die eh nie stattfinden  Nee im Ernst. Sowas kann ich ja halbwegs...
Falls da jemand was braucht bin ich gern bereit alles zu geben. 
Für den Rest fehlt mir a) die Ahnung und b) auch die Zeit.

Ich denke man sollte nen Koordinator haben. Klingt zwar doof das "Ich Scheff - du nix" Prinzip, aber es geht ned anders.
Also die Gemeinde wählt einen, mh sagen wir nen LEADER, der das ein bisserl managed. An den man sich auch vertrauensvoll wenden kann, jemand dem die Frauen....ehh...nee, das war was anneres   

Wisst ihr wie i mein ? Is das ne blöde ID ?! SACHT DOCH MA WAAAATTT   

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## wondermike (19. November 2004)

@carloz
Ich denke, im Moment ist das Problem nicht der Mangel an Koordination, sondern der Mangel an Beteiligung. Irgendwie scheint der Enthusiasmus der lieben Gemeinde gerade etwas zu erlahmen.   

Wenn's denn dann aber irgendwann was zu koordinieren gibt, will ich das gern übernehmen. Natürlich muss man immer berücksichtigen, dass alle Leute hier nur begrenzt Zeit haben und deshalb vielleicht nicht imemr alles so schnell geht, wie man sich das wünschen würde.

Die nächsten Schritte sollten meiner Meinung nach sein: 

Klärung des Hosting für die Website (Provider, Finanzen, etc.).
Einrichten des Zugangs für das Bearbeiten der Website und Benennen des Webmaster.
Übertragen der Seiten von Endurance auf die Website.
Anpassen der bestehenden Seiten an das von Carloz erstellte und von der Gemeinde nach eingehendem Diskussionsprozess abgesegnten Design.
Aufbau weiterer Sektionen der Website, z.B. Gallerie, sowie Erstellen zusätzlicher Inhalte.

Das wären dann mal so meine Ideen zu dem Thema. Aber wie gesagt, da wird nur was draus, wenn die entsprechende Beteiligung da ist.


----------



## carloz (19. November 2004)

Juhuu wir haben nen Koordinator   

An meiner Beteiligung solls nich hängen. Vielleicht wärs auch ma gut zu erfahren WER denn jetzt alles beteiligt ist, damit wir wissen, wieviele sich beteiligen ? So machen wir das auf der Arbeit immer. Bekommt man nen ganz guten Überblick 


greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Endurance (19. November 2004)

> Ich denke, im Moment ist das Problem nicht der Mangel an Koordination, sondern der Mangel an Beteiligung. Irgendwie scheint der Enthusiasmus der lieben Gemeinde gerade etwas zu erlahmen.


so auch mein Eindruck, das Feedback bisher wer bisher ziemlich mager (das ist noch positiv formuliert)



> Klärung des Hosting für die Website (Provider, Finanzen, etc.).


Wie gesagt ich kann hosten. Die Domain ist aber von Fettloß reserviert, von Ihm habe ich bisher jedoch noch nichts erhalten...
Ich könnte ab nächstes Jahr auch die komplette Domain inklusive Administration (email, FTP einrichten etc) übernehmen. Aufgrund dessen das ich eh schon mehrere Domains betreibe wäre das relativ kostengünstig (geht gegen null, seht's als Spende meinerseits an)



> Einrichten des Zugangs für das Bearbeiten der Website und Benennen des Webmaster.
> Übertragen der Seiten von Endurance auf die Website.


Habe ich auch kein Problem mit, will sagen mach ich sobald ich Zugangsdaten habe.



> Anpassen der bestehenden Seiten an das von Carloz erstellte und von der Gemeinde nach eingehendem Diskussionsprozess abgesegnten Design.


Im groben habe ich mich schon daran gehalten (bis auf Inhaltsverz., da ich sonst meine Site komplett umstellen müßte)



> Aufbau weiterer Sektionen der Website, z.B. Gallerie, sowie Erstellen zusätzlicher Inhalte


Da bin ich auch dran, aber zumindest bei den Profilen erwarte ich Unterstüzung - die bisher leider nit kam



> Also ich stelle mich nur noch für die Grafik Sachen zur Verfügung, aber das is ja eh ned schwer.


CarloZ da kommt man bestimmt drauf zurück, ich bin nämlich was Grafikdesign angeht ne ziemliche Niete   

Beteiligte bisher:
Endurance: Aufbau der Webseite
Fettkloß (sofern nicht gestorben oder ausgewandert): Besitzer der Domain
CarloZ: Grafik & Design
Wondermike: Leuteanschubser

 Der Rest macht momentan nur durch Schweigen auf sich aufmerksam (außer Rocklandbiker)!!


----------



## Endurance (19. November 2004)

Ich führ dann mal Selbstgespräche:
Habe die Mitgliederseite aktualisiert (Profile angefangen) und inaktive user rausgekickt - wer sich hier meldet bekommt natürlich seinen Ehrenplatz auf ewig zurück . Ach ja wer will kann mir ja mal seine PM-Adresse zusenden die hänge ich dann ins Profil.

Ach ja und noch eine Seite mit Events eingeführt - die wird ja hoffentlich noch voller werden.

nice weekend


----------



## wondermike (19. November 2004)

Hm. So richtig lang ist die Mitgliederliste ja noch nicht. Aber das kommt sicher noch. Ich denke, es sollten prinzipiell alle Bilder erstmal als Thumbnails auf der Seite stehen und die größere Version kommt dann beim Draufklicken als Pop-Up. Das ist übersichtlicher und angenehmer für Leute mit langsamen Verbindungen. Ich muss mal schauen, ob ich noch ein paar gute Bilder finde. Aber die beiden, die ich bisher im Forum gepostet habe waren eigentlich die besten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurance (19. November 2004)

wondermike schrieb:
			
		

> Hm. So richtig lang ist die Mitgliederliste ja noch nicht. Aber das kommt sicher noch. Ich denke, es sollten prinzipiell alle Bilder erstmal als Thumbnails auf der Seite stehen und die größere Version kommt dann beim Draufklicken als Pop-Up. Das ist übersichtlicher und angenehmer für Leute mit langsamen Verbindungen. Ich muss mal schauen, ob ich noch ein paar gute Bilder finde. Aber die beiden, die ich bisher im Forum gepostet habe waren eigentlich die besten.



Das mit der Bildergröße ist mir auch schon übel aufgestoßen (habe auch nur ISDN). Deshalb würde ich abhängig von der Anzahl der Bilder >8? auf Thumbs zurückgreifen (hauptsächlich bei Galerien oder längeren Berichten) und auch die maximale Größe pro Bild auf 120k beschränken (sollte für 800x600 reichen siehe Bergwerkdays 2004). 

Ach ja prinzipiell rate ich von Popup ab, da diese mittlerweile oft geblockt werden (finde pops oft auch lästig). => Bilder sollten innerhalb der Seite aufgehen und einen zurückknopf oben und unten habe (ist aufwendiger aber schöner) meine pers. Meinung - lasse mich aber gerne überstimmen.

Schick mir einfach die Bilder zu die Du drin haben willst. Eins auf dem man Dein Gesicht erkennt wäre auch nicht schlecht...

ciao


----------



## chris84 (20. November 2004)

> Ach ja prinzipiell rate ich von Popup ab, da diese mittlerweile oft geblockt werden (finde pops oft auch lästig). => Bilder sollten innerhalb der Seite aufgehen und einen zurückknopf oben und unten habe (ist aufwendiger aber schöner) meine pers. Meinung - lasse mich aber gerne überstimmen.


Popups hab ich auch net so gerne, bei bildern ists mir aber lieber, wenn sie in nem komplett neuen Fenster öffnen, find ich persönlich übersichtlicher. 
Die Thumbs brauchen nicht groß zu sein, für den Rest gilt es einen Kompromiss zu finden. Wegen mir kann ein Bild ruhig 10MB haben, ich hab DSL 2k  

Das mit den Mitgliedersteckbriefen find ich super, angebracht fände ich ein etwas größeres Userfoto, auf dem am besten User und Bike zu erkennen ist. Vielleicht so 300x300pixel groß...
was man zum Steckbrief noch hinzufügen könnte: Bikeausstattung/updates, Biketerrain...

so, jetzt kann keiner mehr sagen ich hätte nix dazu beigetragen   
(ich war 2 Wochen nicht zu hause, sonst wär schon eher was gekommen...)

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Endurance (20. November 2004)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit den Mitgliedersteckbriefen find ich super, angebracht fände ich ein etwas größeres Userfoto, auf dem am besten User und Bike zu erkennen ist. Vielleicht so 300x300pixel groß...
> was man zum Steckbrief noch hinzufügen könnte: Bikeausstattung/updates, Biketerrain...
> 
> so, jetzt kann keiner mehr sagen ich hätte nix dazu beigetragen



OK, Habe mein Profil mal etwas den Wünschen angepasst. Zusätzlich noch einen Punkt Homepage(s) aufgenommen.

Was meinst Du mit Bikeupdates?

Mangels persoenlicher Bilder der anderen bisher nur meins. Soll ich Deinen Beitrag als Wunsch zur Aufnahme in die Bergwerk Union verstehen? Wenn ja schick mir mal Dein Profil!


----------



## chris84 (20. November 2004)

> Soll ich Deinen Beitrag als Wunsch zur Aufnahme in die Bergwerk Union verstehen?


das warn Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl   Profil kommt, vielleicht heut abend!

unter Bikeupdates verstehe is sowas wie ne liste im Profil, die man regelmäßig aktualisiert mit den aktuellen veränderungen am Bike. Welches Bergwerk bleibt schon über jahre so wie es ist? Wäre meiner Ansicht nach ganz interessant...

Gruß
Chris


----------



## carloz (22. November 2004)

Moin,

also mir ist´s grad gekommen    Also ne ID:

Guggt euch das mal an: 

http://www.bildertown.de/bike_infos/mercury.htm

Was haltet Ihr davon, jdem User solch ein Radl im Profil zur Verfügung zu stellen ?
Also halt ungefähr das Modell und dann mit dem onMouseOver halt die Komponenten des jeweiligen Users zu erkennen ?!
Das kann man (ich) entweder von Hand machen, oder man kann sein Profil jeweils selbst erstellen (was das nutzen von session ID´s unumgänglich macht) und dann aus eine DropDown Liste die Komponenten seines Radls selbst zusammenstellen... Isn Act, sieht aber (meiner Meinung nach) ganz brauchbar aus.
Natürlich nicht so hingeschludert wie jetzt das Ding. Dann reagiert das halt auf alle Teile, wie frame, fork, brakes, usw.
Oder, wenn ich mal Drahtgittermodelle oder sowas hätte, gern auch als AutoCAD Zeichnung,, dann könnte man damit dann auch was baun.
Ich hab aber NULL Bildmaterial ausser halt das auf der page   

Sacht ma an was geht !

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Endurance (22. November 2004)

carloz schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> also mir ist´s grad gekommen    Also ne ID:
> 
> ...


Find ich prinzipiell ganz lustig und jetzt das ABER:

1. Wir sollten den Aufwand für den Admin klein halten (spricht dann aber eigentlich auch für vom Benutzer editierbare Ausstattung ???)?
2. Wir sollten aufpassen das wir nicht zuviel JS und Multimediagedöns benutzen. Es gibt User die JS prinzipiell aus haben!
3. Wir sollten auf Ladezeiten achten. Da werd ich bei den bisherigen Seiten nochmals ein Auge drauf werfen.
4. Benutzereditierbar heißt automatisch Skripte und/oder Datenbank für die Site. Dies erhöht auf jeden Fall den Adminaufwand bei der Pflege dieser Komponenten zumindest bei der Einrichtung (siehe 1). Hier sollte auch nicht vergessen werden, das sowas oftmals zusätzlich Geld kostet.
5. Lohnt sich der Einrichtungsaufwand bei der zu erwartenden Anzahl von Unionsmitgliedern - da sollte man ehrlich zu sich selbst sein und nicht von Wunschdenken ausgehen.
6. Was mir an Deiner Grafik nicht gefällt, ist das ich unten zuviel Platz verschwende (wenn die Austattung nicht angezeigt wird). Kann man schlecht in vorhanden Seiten integrieren Evtl. die Ausstattung über das Bike legen als Lösung damit die Bildgröße gleich bleibt?

==> schlage vor:
Mach das doch mal für Dein eigenens Profil komplett fertig. D.h. erstellt mal Deine komplette Profileseite, so daß ich Sie reinhängen kann. Danach läßt sich auch noch eher beurteilen wohin die Reise gehen sollte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carloz (22. November 2004)

Endurance schrieb:
			
		

> 6. Was mir an Deiner Grafik nicht gefällt, ist das ich unten zuviel Platz verschwende (wenn die Austattung nicht angezeigt wird). Kann man schlecht in vorhanden Seiten integrieren Evtl. die Ausstattung über das Bike legen als Lösung damit die Bildgröße gleich bleibt?



Bis auf den Punkt geb ich dir Recht 
Es ist nur eine Veranschaulichung des von mir gedachten Aussehns.
Natürlich muss die dann so integriert werden, dass sie a) perfekt da reinpasst und b) keinen Platz verschwendet. Die facts hab ich ja auch nur von der BW seite als gfx eingebunden. Das wär ja dann auch text normal.
Also ich finde JS sollte ruhig drinne sein.   
Man kann ja eine einfache htm errichten und später dann das pendant in JS dazu machen, so dass der User dann bequem auswählen kann.
So das ersma eine fertige Seite steht in reinem html, bzw halt PHP.

Natürlich würde auch eine normale Beschreibung reichen. Das war jetzt nur so ne interaktive ID, die dem ganzen etwas mehr Leben einhauchen würde...meiner Meinung nach.

Also Benutzereditierbar sollte die im Bezug auf eigene Profiel schon sein, oder was meint ihr ? Wenn, dann läuft´s ja eh in PHP, dann wäre die DB ja da. Egal wieviel tables du da reinpackst.

Man müsste sich halt nur einigen wie - wo - was.
Forum hatten wir gesagt wird nach hier verlinkt. Find ich auch gut. Wegen dem "Rad" und "neu erfinden" und so 

Webgallery ? Per PHP, oder per Proggie (ACDsee) erzeugt ?
Per PHP und upload is sicher ne schicke Sache, aber am Anfang viel Arbeit - nachher fast keine mehr ! 
Per htm am Anfang supereinfach aber je mehr user, desto mehr, bzw. immer wieder Aufwand !

Scripte gibt es ja zur Genüge.

Nur fang ich natürlich jetz nich an blau irgendwas zu verwursteln und nachher braucht´s keiner. 
Dafür is mir die Zeit dann zu kostbar.

Da hamwer noch viiiel zu tun Mädels 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## daif (22. November 2004)

Also ich muss mal ein großes Lob an euch alle Aussprechen, dass ihr den Prozess nach vorne treibt!!  

Leider ist die Computerei absolut nicht mein Ding, so kann ich nicht wirklich mit anpacken, aber ich könnte z.b. maulen wenn ich was nicht gut finde   

..hab leider grade fast keine Zeit mehr neben dem Praktikum...

jetzt muss ich aber trotdem mal alles anschauen was ihr in den letzten Tagen auf die Beine gestellt habt! 

Weiter so!! Ich bemühe mich um konstruktive Kritik


----------



## Endurance (22. November 2004)

carloz schrieb:
			
		

> Bis auf den Punkt geb ich dir Recht
> Es ist nur eine Veranschaulichung des von mir gedachten Aussehns.
> Natürlich muss die dann so integriert werden, dass sie a) perfekt da reinpasst und b) keinen Platz verschwendet. Die facts hab ich ja auch nur von der BW seite als gfx eingebunden. Das wär ja dann auch text normal.
> Also ich finde JS sollte ruhig drinne sein.
> ...


OK- Ich muß vielleicht auch nochmal erwähnen das ich Deinen Vorschlag gut finde   , prinzipiell kommt man nur vorwärts wenn man hier offen miteinander diskutiert und auch eigene Vorschläge präsentiert. Nicht das ich hier einen zu destruktiven Eindruck (Hi Eisenfaust    ) hinterlasse. 



			
				carloz schrieb:
			
		

> Webgallery ? Per PHP, oder per Proggie (ACDsee) erzeugt ?
> Per PHP und upload is sicher ne schicke Sache, aber am Anfang viel Arbeit - nachher fast keine mehr !
> Per htm am Anfang supereinfach aber je mehr user, desto mehr, bzw. immer wieder Aufwand !


 Wie schon geschrieben hier kommt es auf die Anzahl der Mitglieder an ob sich der Aufwand lohnt. Momentan bin ich hier etwas enttäuscht, da sich fast keiner zu Wort meldet   - deswegen eher auf Sparkurs was Anfangsaufwände angeht...



			
				carloz schrieb:
			
		

> Nur fang ich natürlich jetz nich an blau irgendwas zu verwursteln und nachher braucht´s keiner.
> Dafür is mir die Zeit dann zu kostbar.


Schade hätte ich gern gesehen - kann's aber verstehen geht mir schließlich genauso.



			
				daif schrieb:
			
		

> Weiter so!! Ich bemühe mich um konstruktive Kritik


Mach ma. Wir warten drauf - schließlich muß man nix von Computer verstehen um eine Website gut oder schlecht zu finden...

Ach ja ich hab gerade noch die Bergwerkdays 2004 überarbeitet damit etwas schneller lädt (thumbs)...


----------



## Eisenfaust (23. November 2004)

Meine Zeit ist im Moment mehr als üppig, deshalb werfe ich mein bescheidenes Flockengewicht in die Waagschale.

So tanze man also Schaka-Laka und ich will die Trommel schlagen dazu ...

Ich wollte nur mal derbe sein, so gerne, aber niemand gönnt es mir    

Immer kommen die Guten, die Hüter des heiligen Grals und maßregeln mich. Oh Wonder, wie groß die Schand'. 

So wollen wir, was Gott gewollt, in rechten Treuen halten, und nimmer im Trannensold, uns die Schädel spalten.

Ich bin so froh, so glücklich, von so vielen netten Menschen umgeben zu sein, daß ich mir nicht vorzustellen wage, wie es sein könnte, nicht hier zu sein ...


----------



## wondermike (23. November 2004)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Zeit ist im Moment mehr als knapp, trotzdem zwängt sich mir beim Lesen folgende Frage immer wieder auf: wird diese 'Unions-Website' eine zweite Bergwerk-Werbe-Site, ein MTB-Penisersatz oder soll sie sich mit am MTB-Fahrebn begeisterten Leuten beschäftigen, die sich über die gemeinsame Schnittmenge (bzw. ein Element) 'Bergwerk-MTB' definieren? Mir ist das noch nicht so ganz klar, mir scheint, es geht eher um die Prostitution des käuflicherworbenen Alus und dessen geldschwangere Veredelung ...


Mit derlei dämlichen Unterstellungen


> Zuviel 'Tanz ums aluminöse Kalb' verschleiert die eigentliche Absicht, nämlich die Geselligkeit von Menschen, die sich über ein gemeinsames Hobby und die Findung eines adäquaten Repräsentanten dieses Steckenpferdes definieren.


unterminierst Du genau diese Geselligkeit.


> Für mich hat das mitlerweile etwas von einer 'Opel Manta'-Clubmeierei! Schade.


Auf gar keinen Fall wollen wir Deine hochmögenden Sensibilitäten mit unseren profanen, proletenhaften Angebereien beleidigen. Ich schlage vor, Du suchst Dir Gesellschaft, die Deinem charakterlichen Wert angemessener ist.


----------



## carloz (23. November 2004)

Ad rem, Eisenfaust. Ad rem !

Wieso steht unten in deinem posting: "Weiter so..." ?!
Wenn ich deinen rhetorischen Erguss richtig deute bist du mit der Richtung in die das ganze geht nicht zufrieden, oder irre ich ?

Wie wäre es, ob deiner gar knappen und kostbaren Zeit mit ein paar Stichworten zum Aufbau der Seite ?

Sie soll ja dezent bleiben.

Nur leider kann man beim entwickeln solcher Sachen sehr leicht abdriften.
Daher ist man hier auf konkrete Hinweise angewiesen.

Darum: Vorschläge // Brainstorming und was weiß ich noch. Aber bitte: FAKTEN !

Danke 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## raffic (23. November 2004)

So zuerst einmal finde ich es spitze das es mit der Bergwerk Union weiter geht. Die Entwürfe finde ich auch schon ganz gut. Den Inhalt der Seite ist meiner Meinung nach auch OK. Von der ganzen Technik habe ich leider so gut wie keine Ahnung aber ich bin mir sicher Ihr macht das schon. 
Ich fänd ganz gut wenn auf der Seite noch Reiseberichte oder Tourenvorschläge wären.
Wenn mir noch was einfällt melde ich mich wieder.
Bis dahin 
raffic


----------



## Endurance (23. November 2004)

@wondermike + Eisenfaust:
cool bleiben. Wir wissen doch alle das Eisenfaust zu derber Kritik neigt. Das muß und darf man nicht immer so ernst nehmen - ich krieg da mittlerweile eher einen Lachanfall. Deshalb auch meine Anmerkung im früheren Posting:



> Nicht das ich hier einen zu destruktiven Eindruck (Hi Eisenfaust    )...


@CarloZ:
Genau Fakten und konkrete Kritik an Sachverhalten und vor allem umsetzbare Vorschläge für Verbesserungen ist das was wir brauchen.


----------



## muzipok (23. November 2004)

Hallo,

nach längerer Zeit meld ich mich hier mal wieder.
Mir scheint es hat sich in Sachen bergwerk Union doch einiges getan.
Und da hier immer wieder zu konstruktiver Kritik aufgerufen wird, fühl ich mich doch gleich mal berufen.

Ich stimme Eisenfaust in der Hinsicht zu, das die Personen die bergwerk bikes fahren im Vordergrund stehen sollten. 
Allerdings verstehe ich den Vorschlag mit den Rädern mit Popup auch wirklich als Vorschlag und nicht in Eisen gegossen.

Aber mal zur Kritik:

Erstens was finde ich nicht gut:
- Im firefox muß ich zweimal die BackTaste betätigen um zur vorigen Seite zu kommen. Liegt wohl an dem Baum links
- Das HintergrundBild das sich wiederholt find ich nicht gut. Bild sollte für eine Seite sein. Wenn es auf einer Seite nicht Platz hat, ist die Seite einfach zu gross oder es steht zuviel Text drauf.
- Profile sollten die Möglichkeit haben eine Gallerie von ihrem Bike zu haben.
oder zumindest eine festgelegte Anzahl von Bildern.
- Das man den Admin informieren muß, wenn sich was am Profil ändert, halte ich für sehr viel Aufwand. Schon mal über Portale nachgedacht?
- Kein Profil von mir 

Was ich gut finde:
- Aufteilung in die einzelnen Bereiche
- Events
- Bergwerkgebote (sollten meiner Meinung nach direkt auf die Startseite ganz oben)

bye
Alex


----------



## carloz (23. November 2004)

@muzi: Danke für die Anregungen.

Im Prinzip spricht doch gegen die angehängte Anordnung nix, oder ?!

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muzipok (23. November 2004)

@carloz

spricht nix dagegen.
Nur warum brauchen wir einen JS navigationsbaum??
JS macht immer Ärger. Verschiedene Browser mit x verschiedenen Versionen und x verschiedenen JS Standards und Implementierungen.

Okay, ein JS Baum ist nix dramatisches. Fände es einfach schöner ohne. Subjektive Meinung wohl. Denke mir, mit einer anklickbaren Sitemap kann man sich auch gut auf einer Seite zurechtfinden. Und man muß sich nicht um Scrolling im Browser fenster so sehr kümmern, wenn der Baum auf einem länger ist, als die dargestellte Seite.
Ausserdem hat der Baum auf der Testseite den Bug, das ich wirklich um an eine vorhergehende Seite zu gelangen, zweimal Back brauche. Sowas find ich sehr störend.

Rechts würde ich übrigens nicht unbedingt was hin machen. Der Newsletter läßt sich auch über eine Unterseite ansteuern, und ein mögliches Login links integrieren. Da würde es meiner Ansicht nach besser hinpassen da sich der "Baum" eh anders darstellen würde, wenn man eingeloggt ist. Mehr funktionen, evtl personalisierte Anordnung etc. Aber das ist jetzt schon wieder Overkill glaube ich.
Bestes Beispiel für eine gute Seite find ich immer noch die google Seiten.
Kein Schnickschnack, nicht zuviele Grafiken, einfach nur dafür gedacht, was man damit machen soll. KISS Prinzip halt...


----------



## Endurance (23. November 2004)

muzipok schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Aber mal zur Kritik:
> Erstens was finde ich nicht gut:
> - Im firefox muß ich zweimal die BackTaste betätigen um zur vorigen Seite zu kommen. Liegt wohl an dem Baum links
> ...


1. Firefox - schau ich mir mal an. Liegt an der bescheidenen JS Kompatibilität der Browser untereinander. Leider geht hier jeder Browserhersteller eigene Wege. Da aber der Baum auf der Berwerkspage normalerweise eh nicht vorgesehen ist => kein Problem
2. Naja wir werden nicht immer mit einer Seite auskommen, außerdem ist die Seitegröße stark Client abhängig. Man könnte je nach Auflösung mittels JS unteschiedliche Grafiken als BG laden - mal schauen...
3. Profile nur vom Admin änderbar - ja das ist gerade in Diskussion die für und wider habe ich ja oben schon gelistet. Ich würde das von der Anzahl der interessenten abhängig machen sobald wir 10 (leg ich jetzt einfach mal so fest)  übersteigen oder wenn's dem Admin zu blöd wird wird da was skript/DB basiertes hinkommen.
4. Bergwerkgebote: Die Startseite entspricht in Keinster Weise dem was ich mir als Startseite vorstelle. Habe dies nur Übergangsweise so "hingeknallt" damit wir hier im Forum wissen warum es geht. Stelle mir hier eher eine hübsche Grafik vor (Eyecatcher damit die Jungs und Mädels nicht gleich zur nächsten Site springen) evtl. mit eingearbeiteten Geboten. Hallo CarloZ any Ideas?
5. Kein Profile von Dir - ja warum denn nit?


----------



## Endurance (23. November 2004)

muzipok schrieb:
			
		

> @carloz
> spricht nix dagegen.
> Nur warum brauchen wir einen JS navigationsbaum??
> JS macht immer Ärger. Verschiedene Browser mit x verschiedenen Versionen und x verschiedenen JS Standards und Implementierungen.
> ...


Hmm war zu langsam. Eine Navihilfe (Baum) habe ich auf meiner Site nur weil ich relativ viele verschieden Themen auf einer Site habe. Dies wird bei der Unions seite sicherlich nicht so extrem sein. 
Rechts nichts. Da stimme ich zu, da dann zuwenig Platz für eigentlichen Inhalt.
Personalisierte Baum: Du schreibst ja schon selbst das dies Deinem Wunsch nach keinem Baum widerspricht


----------



## muzipok (23. November 2004)

@endurance

was brauchst du denn alles für ein Profil von mir? Oder sollte ich vielleicht doch noch mal die ersten Posts in diesem Thread einfach lesen??? 

Sag ja, das mit dem personalisiertem Baum ist eher so ein Hirngespinst von mir gewesen. Soviele Ebenen kriegen wir glaube ich nicht in der Bergwerk Union hin, das wir einen Baum bräuchten, noch dazu einen der konfigurierbar ist


----------



## Endurance (23. November 2004)

OK für alle die ein Profil von sich angelegt haben wollen brauche ich:

Richtigen Namen
E-Mail
Homepage(s)
Interessen 
Berufssparte
Wohnort
Bike (mit Anbauteilen)
Mindestens ein Bild von sich samt Bike

obiges Infos müssen nicht komplett geliefert werden. Wer aus DS-Gründen seinen Namen, E-Mail oder sonstiges nicht veröffentlicht haben möchte schreibt das einfach dazu...


----------



## Endurance (23. November 2004)

> Ausserdem hat der Baum auf der Testseite den Bug, das ich wirklich um an eine vorhergehende Seite zu gelangen, zweimal Back brauche. Sowas find ich sehr störend.


Hab noch mal danach geschaut. Das Verhalten war so wie implementiert ein Workaround um zu vermeiden das alte Netscape/Mozilla Versionen sich total daneben verhalten. Opera ist sogar abgestürzt. Der Grund war das diese nicht vernünftig mit DOM umgehen konnten (wird jetzt zu technisch reicht auch so). Mit den neuen Versionen scheint das jetzt zu gehen (bei Opera noch nicht 100%). Grund für den relativ Aufwendigen Mechanismus ist, dass auch ein Wechsel der angezeigten Seite den Baum aktualisiert (nicht nur Klickerei im Baum). Habe meine JS aktualisiert probierts einfach nochmal. THX Olaf


----------



## carloz (23. November 2004)

Also mal abgesehn davon, dass man den ganzen Inhaltlichen Kram besser in der MItte darstellt wie im Baum ? Also ich mein eine grobe Baumstruktur und dann die Feinheiten im Inhaltsfenster.
Schliesslich kann ich nich alles in dem blöden menue unterbringen   

Kleiner Test: http://www.phpxplorer.org/jsTree/

Wer hat damit Probleme von euch ?!
Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, denn mein Mozi und mein OPERA, sowie mein Kleinweich Entdecker kommen damit klar !

@Endurance: Wenn du mir noch schnell das mit den 'Geboten' erklärst ?! Steh grad tierisch aufm Schlauch ?!   

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Endurance (24. November 2004)

carloz schrieb:
			
		

> Also mal abgesehn davon, dass man den ganzen Inhaltlichen Kram besser in der MItte darstellt wie im Baum ? Also ich mein eine grobe Baumstruktur und dann die Feinheiten im Inhaltsfenster.
> Schliesslich kann ich nich alles in dem blöden menue unterbringen
> 
> Kleiner Test: http://www.phpxplorer.org/jsTree/
> ...


Gut Deine Beispielseite sagt zum Glück auch:
Due to use of the DOM the script only works in modern browsers like MSIE > 5.0, Netscape/Mozilla/Firefox and Opera. Ist ja genau das was ich auch fegstellt habe. Damit ältere Browser (oder Konquerer etc.) eben auch noch funktionieren muß man da schon etwas mehr Gehirnschmalz reinstecken... 
Also technisch sollten nun auf meiner Seite alle wieder zu frieden sein. Jetzt gilt es nur noch zu kären ob wir einen Baum brauchen oder nicht. Evtl. mit so netten kleinen Foldericons wie in der phpxplorer Site.

@CarloZ:
die Gebote stehen auf der Startseite unten (die hatte mal jemand hier gepostet und ich fand's ganz lustig):
10 Berkwerksgebote 
Wir Bergwerkfahrer lieben unsere Bundesrepublik. 
Wir Bergwerkfahrer lieben unsere Eltern. 
Wir Bergwerkfahrer lieben den Frieden. 
Wir Bergwerkfahrer halten Freundschaft mit den Fahrern anderer Marken (ausser Canyon). 
Wir Bergwerkfahrer lernen fleißig, sind ordentlich und diszipliniert. 
Wir Bergwerkfahrer achten alle arbeitenden Menschen und helfen überall tüchtig mit. 
Wir Bergwerkfahrer sind gute Freunde und helfen einander. 
Wir Bergwerkfahrer singen und tanzen, spielen und basteln gern. 
Wir Bergwerkfahrer treiben Sport und halten unseren Körper sauber und gesund. 
Wir Bergwerkfahrer tragen mit Stolz unser Fahrrad. Denn wir bereiten uns darauf vor, gute Fahrer zu werden.

Nebenbei: schick mir doch mal ein paar Bilderchen von Dir... (Profil)

@All:
Wer das zu "kindlich" findet möge sich melden, dann lassen wir das.


----------



## Fettkloß (24. November 2004)

also für mich gilt eigentlich nur das gebot mit dem "lieben den frieden"- alles andere nicht oder nur teilweise - das kannst in mein profil schreiben, muss aber nicht sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carloz (24. November 2004)

@Endurance: aaasooo. Man lernt nie aus  Naja, Gebote...ich weiß ned 
Warum auch nich   

Also ich hätte grundsätzlich folgende ID:

Wir fangen an die htm Seiten zu machen.
Legen uns auf eine Anzahl fest, also wieviel Seiten wir benötigen zur Navi.
Also Profile, Gallery, News, blahblah...

Dann erstell mers in htm mit allem drum und drann und machen auch nur eine navigrafik. Wegen mir dann noch mit onmouseover. Fertig !

Allen andern PiPaPo machen wir danach. Parallel. Und erst wenn die geht , abgesegnet, usw. ist: Dann kann die parallel zu der htm-only page stehn und kann dann am Anfang ausgewählt werden. Na ?
Dann kämen wir wenigstens vorwärst und in der Zeit, in der wie die htm zusammenbaun kommen bestimmt ein Haufen Ideen zusammen, die man dann nachher irgendwann in der JS/PHP Version umsetzen kann.

Das wär jetzt mal so mein Vorschlag dazu...

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Endurance (24. November 2004)

OK ich hab mich mit mir geeinigt und finde die ID mit der Navigrafik sehr gut.
Also eine Grafik die ansprechend, spannend ist und Spaß macht (so wie die Schokoeier  ). 

Die Grafik sollte Links auf die Bereiche:
News
Profile
Technik
Gallerie

ob man noch Events und FAQs in der Grafik braucht stelle ich hier mal zur Diskussion. Events ist ja eher ein Unterpunkt von News und FAQs könnte man unter Technik einsortieren (meistens).

haben. 

OnMouseOver finde ich gut damit man erkennt wohin der Link führt und das es ein Link ist.


----------



## Endurance (6. Dezember 2004)

Hier mal eine kleinere Updatemeldung:

* Profile im ein neues Mitglied erweitert
* FAQs um Farben erweitert (Dank an Anthony der mir hier die Fotos geschickt hat)
* News aktualisiert

In Arbeit: 
* Eine erste Version der Gallerie (hoffe nächste Woche was liefern zu können)
* Navigrafik by Carloz??
* Hi Fettkloss jetzt kannst Du mir mal die Zugangsdaten zusenden


----------



## Endurance (9. Dezember 2004)

Hi Leute,

erstmal ein Hinweis: Die Seiten leben noch. Die *News Sektion * wird von mir so gut es geht auf dem laufenden gehalten. Danke einiger Einsendungen nimmt die Anzahl der *Profile* auch so langsam zu.

Nun mein Anliegen:
@Fettkloss: 
hab immer noch keine *Zugangsdaten*  für die Unions-Domain. Würde die Seiten gerne nächste Woche dort aufschalten... 

@CarloZ:
Ist die Navigrafik noch in Arbeit   oder holst Du gerade lieber Winterpokalpunkte


----------



## carloz (10. Dezember 2004)

@Endurance: Ei geil, da geht´s jo weida *froi* Ehm, nee ich mach im Moment gaanix. Hab nich ma angefangen. Aber dann gib mir mal ne Breite und ne Höhe, weil sonst brauch ich nich anfangen ;-)

greetZ
CarloZ

P.S.: http://www.bildertown.de/bw/6/   < oder wie ?


----------



## Endurance (10. Dezember 2004)

Dachte eher an eine "große Grafik" die in den rechten Frame reinpasst (also max. 800x600). Nur als Eyecatcher und Einstieg - die weitere Navi erfolgt dann übers Menü und/oder Linke auf den "tieferen" Seiten. 

Eventuell könnte ich mir auch vorstellen so etwas wie einen Splashscreen zu haben (ohne Frames) von dem man dann einmalig direkt in Unterbereiche springen kann (dann wieder frames). Wenn man will könnte man schon hier z.B. auf verschiedene Sprachen (wobei ich denke Bergwerk ist german und sollte deutsch bleiben) und JS bzw. NON-JS Versionen springen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomercy (11. Dezember 2004)

Solange Ihr dieses Bild seht ...





[email protected]

Wann werden hier Inhalte hinterlegt?
Schade um die Domain.
Fettkloß, mach bitte die Zugangsdaten locker für unseren Obdachlosenverein!


----------



## Fettkloß (11. Dezember 2004)

jjjjaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa - was soll ich noch alles machen . wir sind zur zeit das letzte team mit 5 mann - das ist viel schlimmer . ich muss erst die strato rechnung raussuchen , da steht die zugangsnummer drauf . mach ich morgen ?! oder muss ich morgen 12 bis 16 punkte holen ????


----------



## Nomercy (11. Dezember 2004)

O.K., o.k. - Punkte fürs Bergwerk-Team haben absolute Priorität!!!


----------



## Endurance (11. Dezember 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> oder muss ich morgen 12 bis 16 punkte holen ????


Als Kapitän der seine Leute zusammenscheißt   mußt Du 16 Punkte holen UND die Daten abliefern


----------



## carloz (11. Dezember 2004)

@kloß: Poste doch die Zugangsdaten hier. Wir sind doch unter UNS   

Ach is dat Weizen lecker *yummy*

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Fettkloß (12. Dezember 2004)

@ endurance - meine leute im team verstehen mich schon richtig ---- ich ******* sie nicht zusammen --- ich mache sie heiß , wild und aggressiv . 

wir haben eine bombenstimmung im team - lumix liefert sich mit pst ein kleines privatduell   daif ist ein richtig verbissener hund   und ich mache für onkel willi den vortänzer   selbst wenn onkel willi null punkte abliefern würde könnte dem sympathischen jungen mann vom bodensee keiner böse sein     

eins ist sicher - wenn wir letzte werden lassen wir uns am 16. 17. april mit weizen volllaufen - wenn nicht erst recht


----------



## onkel_willi (12. Dezember 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> @ endurance - meine leute im team verstehen mich schon richtig ---- ich ******* sie nicht zusammen --- ich mache sie heiß , wild und aggressiv .
> 
> wir haben eine bombenstimmung im team - lumix liefert sich mit pst ein kleines privatduell   daif ist ein richtig verbissener hund   und ich mache für onkel willi den vortänzer   selbst wenn onkel willi null punkte abliefern würde könnte dem sympathischen jungen mann vom bodensee keiner böse sein
> 
> eins ist sicher - wenn wir letzte werden lassen wir uns am 16. 17. april mit weizen volllaufen - wenn nicht erst recht



für soviel gute stimmung zieh ich mir am 16./17.april die spendierhosen an und jeder bekommt: eine rote wurst und eine geschlagene wurst vom bodensee zur grillade...


----------



## Nomercy (15. Januar 2005)

_Wann _& *Wie *geht es weiter* ?*
Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## Endurance (17. Januar 2005)

Tja meine MOtivation läßt momentan evtl. etwas zu wünschen übrig. Fettkloss hat mir übrigens immer noch keine Zugangsdaten gesendet. Soll ich einfach einen Domainübernahmenantrag stellen?


----------



## Nomercy (17. Januar 2005)

Endurance schrieb:
			
		

> ... Soll ich einfach einen Domainübernahmenantrag stellen?


 *!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (18. Januar 2005)

ja stell so einen antrag - aber du weist ja , den musst du direkt bei gerhard schröder stellen , nur der kann dem antrag stattgeben   

ich finde die rechnung nicht - ehrlich gesagt sieht mein büro aus wie ein schlachtfeld   die muss irgendwo sein , aber wo , weggeschmissen hab ich die 100%ig nicht , die is irgendwo !!!


----------



## carloz (18. Januar 2005)

Und ich hab immer noch kein vernünftiges Bildmaterial 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Endurance (18. Januar 2005)

Der KK Antrag ist gestellt...


----------



## raffic (18. Januar 2005)

Was stellst Du Dir den so unter vernünftigen Bildmaterial vor?


----------



## Endurance (18. Januar 2005)

@Fettkloß: bitte mir mal Deine E-Mail geben - kriegst dafür was zum unterschreiben (und nicht wieder verschludern    ).


----------



## carloz (18. Januar 2005)

@raffic: Sowas zum Beispiel: http://www.linksys.com/international/prodphotos.asp?coid=8

Nur eben von BW 
Hatte auch schon Kontakt mit Anthony, aber ich bekam leider nix 
Ich mein ich kann mein Radl auch selbst in das Studio meines Kollegen tragen und dort mit meiner Digicam und der Multiblitzanlage pics schiessn, aber Sinn und Zweck soll ja nich sein das Rad (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) neu zu erfinden. Und zwar die Produktfotos zu bekommen um damit das ein oder andere zu erstellen an Grafiken usw.
Ich bin ja nich die Leuchte in so Designsachen, aber bei viel Auswahl fällt es doch erheblich leichter.
Sollte die Seite eher in schwarz, in pastell oder in weiß daher kommen ?
Also die Einstiegsgrafik ?

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Endurance (8. Februar 2005)

TATAHHHH

www.bergwerk-union.de

TATAHHH ist soeben online gegangen.  

Sind zwar noch ein paar Fehlerchen drin - aber was solls - wenn BW schon keinen Webshop ins Netz bringt, dann wir wenigsten die BW-Union. Vielleicht sollte die Forumsgemeinde den Vertrieb übernehmen???  
Oh nein lieber nicht; da soll vor kurzen einer nach einem Pfadfinder gefragt haben und ist mit dem Kanonendäl wieder aus Forum wech  

@Fettkloss: Danke das Du das FAX nicht "verlegt" hast  

ciao

Endurance


----------



## Nomercy (8. Februar 2005)

Na super. Danke!
Habs durch Zufall gestern schon entdeckt...


----------



## Fettkloß (8. Februar 2005)

@ endurance - na mein lieber , jetz mal nich frech werden !!!!!  ich bin schließlich ein weltweit tätiger geschäftsmann . was is da schon ein fäxchen wos nur ums hobby geht !!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (8. Februar 2005)

Super Jungs!     

Werde auf jeden Fall mal ein paar Bilder rauskramen, damit da mal ein bisschen mehr Inhalt reinkommt. Ich hoffe, es melden sich noch ein paar Leute mehr an.


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. Februar 2005)

Endurance schrieb:
			
		

> TATAHHHH
> 
> www.bergwerk-union.de
> 
> ...



Also einen Fehler hab ich gleich mal gefunden (gibt das auch Punkte????)
Unter News: Beim Link von *Bergwerk Union II* erscheint das *Bergwerk Union I * Team!!!
Ansonsten echt gut gemacht, mein großes Lob    

Jetzt weiß ich auch warum Carloz so wenige Punkte hat


----------



## carloz (8. Februar 2005)

@Enduri: TOP ! Dann kann´s ja nun los gehn 

@Fibbs79: Hä ?    Hab ich was verpasst ?

Btw: nachher gips zwar nur 3 Punkte, aber immerhin. Am WE ist dann wieder biken agesagt *froi*

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Fettkloß (8. Februar 2005)

MMMMAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN ich hab auch schon einen fatalen fehler entdeckt !!!!

das unter den RAL farben dargestellte Resedagrün ( RAL 6011 ) entspricht in keinster weise der realität !!!!!!! und das ausgerechnet bei meiner rahmenfarbe !!!! 

ausserdem kann man mein bildchen nicht anklicken und sich das wundervolle bike in groß betrachten .


mecker mecker mecker       


wir brauchen da noch ein forum - was machen wir eigentlich wenn bw den ars.h zu macht und hier das herstellerforum geschlossen wird weils ja dann keinen hersteller mehr gibt   also mal drüber nachdenken - oder ?


----------



## chris84 (8. Februar 2005)

> wir brauchen da noch ein forum - was machen wir eigentlich wenn bw den ars.h zu macht und hier das herstellerforum geschlossen wird weils ja dann keinen hersteller mehr gibt  also mal drüber nachdenken - oder ?


wir beantragen einfach bei IBC ein Bergwerk-Union-Forum  

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. Februar 2005)

carloz schrieb:
			
		

> @Enduri: TOP ! Dann kann´s ja nun los gehn
> 
> @Fibbs79: Hä ?    Hab ich was verpasst ?
> 
> ...



@carloz: na deswegen: 

Wie kam es zum Design der Seiten?
Hier gebührt der Dank CarloZ, welcher sich da mal ein paar Tage "reinhängte". Bevor Ihr mich schlagt:
Noi I hob mi nit komplett dro g'halte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carloz (8. Februar 2005)

@Fibbs: aso. Naja des is ja ned so viel. Dafür laß ich (noch) nich mein bike stehn  Nee, Faulheit, Krankheit und Faasend taten ihr übriges. Aber ich bin bemüht mein Punktekonto zu verbessern !
Jetzt gibt es wieder 3 dazu 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## carloz (1. März 2005)

Mahlzeit,

da jetzt schon ein fred geschlossen wurde in dem es um das Forum, bzw. die BW Seiten ging: Hier erneut der Versuch mal wieder leben in die Bude zu bringen.
@enduri: Wie schaut´s aus ?
@all: was haltet ihr nun vom phpBB Forum ? Kann man ja einfach mal auf die Seite kloppen und sehen was draus wird...

In der Hoffnung auf zahlreiche Anregungen

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Endurance (1. März 2005)

phpBB braucht PHP  und eine SQL Datenbank. Muß ich klären... Habe hier schon PMs mit Fetti ausgetauscht...


----------



## carloz (2. März 2005)

@Enduri: Wois i, hab ja auch eine laufen 
Wie können wir blos einen shared Workflow schaffen *grybl*
Am besten is ja man legt fest, wie´s grafisch ausschaun soll und ich mach die Dingers und dann kloppst du die zamm ?
Machen wir jetzt mit Einstiegsgraik ? Da hab ich dann schon was 
also ne ID. Is aber schnell umgesetzt und Einsatzbereit...
Einstiegsseite black oder white, oder grey, oder wie ?
Also mit Einstieg mein ich sowas:  ENTER HERE >>> und halt ne Grafik drüba...

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Endurance (6. März 2005)

carloz schrieb:
			
		

> @Enduri: Wois i, hab ja auch eine laufen
> Wie können wir blos einen shared Workflow schaffen *grybl*
> Am besten is ja man legt fest, wie´s grafisch ausschaun soll und ich mach die Dingers und dann kloppst du die zamm ?
> Machen wir jetzt mit Einstiegsgraik ? Da hab ich dann schon was
> ...


Schick mir mal Deinen Entwurf des Einstiegs zu. Hab heute mal die gröbsten Schnitzer bereinigt. Das Forum (phpBB) werd ich evtl. auf meinen Server daheim legen (der läuft eh 24 Stunden durch - muß nur noch meine Firewall ein wenig tunen).


----------



## carloz (7. März 2005)

Moinsn,

wenn du mir noch die Fragen meines letzten PostingZ beantworten könntest könnt ich die Woche so eine Einstiegsgrafik machen 
Guck mal bei unserm Auslandsgeheimdienst. Die Grafik find ich echt Klasse. Sowas in der Art halt dann als "intro"...
Kommt das an ? Oder eher nich ?
Ich geh nu ins Bett. Moin wieder schuften   

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Endurance (7. März 2005)

carloz schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsn,
> wenn du mir noch die Fragen meines letzten PostingZ beantworten könntest könnt ich die Woche so eine Einstiegsgrafik machen
> Guck mal bei unserm Auslandsgeheimdienst. Die Grafik find ich echt Klasse. Sowas in der Art halt dann als "intro"...
> Kommt das an ? Oder eher nich ?
> ...


Hmm Fragen? 
Einstiegsgrafik? AW:ja
Shared Workflow? Du meinst Zugriff auf die Domain? AW: Müßte ich über PWDs regeln können
Grafisch ausschaun? AW: Überlaß ich Dir mal

War's des?


----------



## carloz (7. März 2005)

@Enduri: okké. Also zum sharen würde ja zum Beispiel ein Verzeichnis langen.
Wo wir unsere Sachen ablegen. Ich dann z.B. meine logos, die du dann einbauen könntest. Jeweils die alten Sachen in *.old umbenannt und die neuen dann mit dem jeweiligen Namen im html, dann kannste die immer übernehmen, wenn mal ne Veränderung kommt...
Na gut ich mach mich dann mal an die  intro Seite.

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Endurance (8. März 2005)

unter http://shared.bergwerk-union.de steht nun eine "Spielwiese" zu Verfügung. Wer Zugang (via Frontpage: sorry an die MS Hasser) möchte kann diesen bei mir "beantragen" (lediglich ein Formular mit 5 fachem durchschlag nötig ).

@Carloz: Du hast die Zugangsdaten via E-Mail bereits erhalten.


----------



## Endurance (8. März 2005)

Es kam desöfteren die Frage auf ob wir ein eigenes Forum benötigen:

Ich hab mal ein eingerichtet unter:

http://okedv.dyndns.org/phpBB2/index.php

das ist momentan aber nur selten und langsam zu erreichen (ISDN). Ich werde aber demnächst auf SDSL aufrüsten dann sollte das problemlos gehen. Also einfach mal probieren wenn ich hier im Forum als Online geführt werde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (10. März 2005)

super gemacht olaf !!! ich bin schon registriert und hab schon etwas schwachsinniges reingeschrieben - so wie mans halt von mir kennt und gewohnt ist   
stimmt - es ist sau langsam


----------



## Fettkloß (10. März 2005)

anscheinend hatte ich saumäßigen suff wie ich mich in dem forum angemeldet hab - seit stunden ist es nicht zu erreichen


----------



## raffic (10. März 2005)

Scheint so! Ich komm auch nicht rein. Kann machen was ich will.
Gruß
raffic


----------



## Endurance (10. März 2005)

Ich habe (noch) keine FLATrate d.h. ich muß für jede Minute Online sein ZAHLEN (nur ISDN verbindung) => deswegen ist das Forum eben nur online wenn ich selber die Verbindung auch brauche. Das wird aber anders sein, soblad mir die Telekom endlich das SDSL Modem daheim hinstellt. An mir liegts nicht wenn das sich noch etwas hinzieht, also bitte etwas Geduld...

Die nächste paar Stunden ist es wieder online....


----------



## Endurance (11. März 2005)

Hi Leuts,

zum Thema BW und Situation - bitte unterlasst die Spekulationen und Gerüchteküche in diesem Forum - Da haben die Mods schon recht, dass dies hier der falsche Ort für so etwas ist.

Wenn dann spekuliert meinetwegen im BW-Unions forum weiter. Werde versuchen dies morgens zwischen 7 und 8 und Abends zwischen 10-xy online zu halten (kann ich aber nicht versprechen also probieren)


----------



## Fettkloß (12. März 2005)

@ endurance - hi endurance , schon wach ??????????? ausgeschlafen ?????????   bitte gewöhn dich mal an meinen tagesablauf und sei bitte von montag bis samstag so zwischen 5:30 uhr und 7:30 uhr online !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! dann noch abends so zwischen 18:00 uhr und 22:00 Uhr !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

wenn du wills wecke ich dich um 5 uhr per telefon !!!!!!!!!kostet dich keinen cent !


----------



## daif (12. März 2005)

hahahaha  

du spinner


----------



## Endurance (12. März 2005)

Das mit morgens könnte klappen kann ich schedulen.

Abends ist mir das zu teuer (zwischen 23pm-9am ist mein Internettarif günstiger). Also neue Öffnungszeiten: morgen zwischen 6 und 9 Uhr. Und abends wenn ich zufällig online bin.

ciao

Olaf


----------



## Endurance (19. März 2005)

So neue Infos von den Telekomikern, die neue HW wird wohl Mitte April geliefert. 
Also sollte das BWUnionsForum passend zur Saisoneröffnung deutlich schneller (und öfters) errreichbar sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurance (27. März 2005)

Hi Bergwerkler,

habe mich entschlossen das Forum doch direkt beim Hoster laufen zu lassen, auch wenn ich dann nicht direkt zugriff auf die DB habe. Hoffe das alles stabil und schnell läuft. Hier der Link:

http://bergwerk-union.de/BWUForum/phpBB2/index.php

Viel Spaß   

PS: die bisherigen User habe ich leider nicht übernehmen können


----------



## Fettkloß (27. März 2005)

warum bin ich nicht mehr registriert ??????


----------



## Endurance (27. März 2005)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> warum bin ich nicht mehr registriert ??????


Weil siehe mein PS oben. Neue DB ohne Datenübernahme, alles andere wäre zu aufwendig gewesen.


----------

